# Locked Out of My 95' Maxima. No Spare



## USCmaxima (Jan 23, 2011)

Just had AAA come out and their locksmith attempted to make me a key but was unsuccessful citing that the lock wasn't making dark enough marks in his key. He then jimmied the door open and the keys are nowhere to be found. He suggested my only option was to remove one of the door locks but then said he had never successful gotten a door lock off without breaking something. Do I have any other options?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The door lock can be removed by removing the exterior door handle from the door.


----------

